# Finally finished!



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Did the last of the touch up, ready for the home tour!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Sweet looking home, and a great job Chris! :thumbsup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

REAL nice Chris, 

but you know me, I think it needs some wallpaper  :thumbup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

daArch said:


> REAL nice Chris,
> 
> but you know me, I think it needs some wallpaper  :thumbup:


Thanks, I actually suggested a mural in the niches, I saw some that Splat painting did that were done on paper. We have all that texture on the wall out here, don't see much paper


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

BTW, what IS "Festival Home"

An ordinary house or something special - it SOUNDS special


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

daArch said:


> BTW, what IS "Festival Home"
> 
> An ordinary house or something special - it SOUNDS special


It's the home tour, you know, buy a ticket, put your shoe covers on and schlep thru a dozen homes. We have 3 in the tour this year. Our city is called the Festival City because we are famous for hosting a Shakespearean Festival every year, part of the colleges theater dept.

They are all mostly custom homes built for owners, not usually spec homes.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

OK, thanks.

I was thinking something else. 

Always good to ask, eh?


----------



## jenni (Aug 4, 2011)

looks nice and clean i like it


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Very cool, amazing work as always.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Very impressive, but that's not surprising :thumbsup:


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

yes, very super work! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks! The crew really went all out on this one, it went really well, a great builder, great homeowners, great designer, just does not get better than that! Wish we had more of those!
Here are the other two homes, don't have a lot of pics yet, and they are more like the usual jobs we do.
ADA Home
Octagon Home


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Very good work.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Nice lookin' paint job, RCP.

We have the same kinda tours here, called "Parade of Homes"

Never worked on one myself (they're pretty much hack-free zones)


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Got some more pics of the furnished homes and threw a quick web page to show.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Spent the weekend touring all the homes, here are the pics, some really interesting features in some!


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

"threw up a quick web page" LOVE it. Seriously lady, where do you find the time? \

The houses look great. Nice work as always.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

WarlinePainting said:


> "threw up a quick web page" LOVE it. Seriously lady, where do you find the time? \


No doubt

The Julia Childs of social media:laughing:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Found out that the one with all the deco finishes won Peoples Choice and the round house won 3rd. The builder is over the moon, he has been chasing the honor for 7 years!


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

Awesome news Chris. Congrats.


----------

